# In Loving Memory of my Beloved Sqwummies



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Little One ~ And Know You Are Missed


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. If you see her, its her way of letting you know she is ok and watching over you. There's a thread on here somewhere about seeing your pet after they have passed. It is not uncommon, be comforted by her visits.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. If you see her, its her way of letting you know she is ok and watching over you. There's a thread on here somewhere about seeing your pet after they have passed. It is not uncommon, be comforted by her visits.


Thank you, Augie's Mom! And Sharlin. Your words mean a lot.

She brought so much joy to our lives. I will continue to focus and reflect on that, not the emotions surrounding her passing. 

I believe that's why we bring faithful companions into our lives -- because of the joy they bring. and we have much love to share with them.

Our next one will be a Golden Retriever. Now that I think about it -- I suppose I'm here gathering info about the breed.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. I remember when I lost Thor each night I could "feel" him bumping the bed when I went to sleep. It's comforting isn't it?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Remember she is still with you now walking on silent paws. And you will be together again one day. I still can feel my little yorkie laying by feet at night sometimes and it brings me comfort. Please share some pictures of your Squimmies. Cute name, how did you come up with it?


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss... It is never easy to loose a loved one... Hang in there


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am very sorry for your loss. Please post a pic of her if you want to. I take it she wasn't a golden, what breed was she?
Many of us have been through a loss of our beloved companion. We understand and will support you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

So sorry for you loss. Isn't it amazing how animals can get into our hearts and we grieve so much at their passing. What kind of dog was she, post pictures. Even tho this is titled golden forum, we all love dogs, many have different breeds as well as goldens, some of us have mixes--i have lost all my full goldens and only have an adopted golden mix left. The heart ache is no less because the dog is a lab or a cocker or a chihuahua or a mutt.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The loss of a beloved pet is always so very hard and especially hard when others don't seem to understand the pain you are suffering. You have come to the right place to learn everything golden. Good luck in you search for your golden companion.


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I know how you feel.
There has not been a day gone by that I don't think of my Golden Retriever "Beau". 
*Sqwummies *may be gone but never forgotten.
With deep sympathy and pray for you and family.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

younggtx said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, I know how you feel.
> There has not been a day gone by that I don't think of my Golden Retriever "Beau".
> *Sqwummies *may be gone but never forgotten.
> With deep sympathy and pray for you and family.


What a beautiful post! As they all have been. Thank you.

Your adorable pictures put a HUGE smile on my face. Especially the one with the black booties. That's awesome!

As soon as I figure out how to post pictures, I'll do it. (I'm new here and don't have a clue how to do it.)


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. Remember she is still with you now walking on silent paws. And you will be together again one day. I still can feel my little yorkie laying by feet at night sometimes and it brings me comfort. Please share some pictures of your Squimmies. Cute name, how did you come up with it?


Sqwumpkin was a Pomeranian.

Her mother (still alive) is a Red Sable, which is a burnt orange color (in my opinion). So I call her my Pumpkin as a nickname. She was bred to a tiny cream colored male -- kind of a squash color -- to make Sqwumpkin (who came out dark as the ace of spades -- so I'm not sure the owner of the sire really bred my girl to the male she showed me. but that's another story. If a Red Sable is bred to a light cream, would you expect a BLACK Pom?)

Back in college, my roommate's mother was a HUGE gardener. She told me about a vegitable called a "sqwumpkin", which is a cross of a squash and a pumpkin. It seemed the perfect name for the Pom baby who was a cross between an orange pumpkin colored Pom and a light cream, squash-colored Pom.

Thanks for asking, BeauShel! It made me bring back fond memories...


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

I do have a couple Goldens now. Since Sqwummies has passed, I think we'll look for another Golden. Little yippie doggies kinda remind me of John McCain. :doh:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, it's never easy. Sounds like she still comes around to check on you.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

so sorry for you loss, love the story behind her name!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Sounds like you lost a very special friend- sorry for your pain. It's tough letting them go to be certain.


----------



## Sqwumpkin (Jan 28, 2009)

This has been so therapeutic! Posting about our beloved Sqwummies has enabled us to let her go... 

Godspeed little angel. Thank you for blessing us with the gift of your love and life.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss

Run free and sleep softly little one


----------

